Ask HN: What if one day the Bitcoin rigs start to be used to crack the wallets? - tarikozket
======
wmf
They can't because the algorithms are different. Mining uses double SHA256
while payments use RIPEMD160 and ECDSA.

~~~
icahnvalyou
Isn't brute forcing ripemd instead of sha as simple as running changing like,
2 lines? (I know nothing about this.)

~~~
wmf
ASICs can't be changed.

